# Considering XD9 tactical...looking for opinions



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a recreational pistol shooter and not likely to get into competitions but, maybe. My first semi auto was an XD40 which I liked but sold it to a friend who really wanted it more than me. I was impressed with the quality of the pistol.

Since owing the XD40, I have acquired a Ruger SR9c, a Ruger SR40, and a Kimber Eclipse Custom II 45. I love shooting all of them and now reload my own ammo (the bug bit hard ).

I am wanting another 9mm for the range and have considered another 1911 chambered for 9mm since I really like my 1911. However, considering the quality of the XD I owned, I am considering either the XD9 tactical or maybe the XDm 5". My goal is to have a longer barrel 9mm pistol for accuracy and less recoil than either the SR9c or the SR40. Would either the XD9 or XDm (either in the 5" length) basically meet that criteria?


----------



## Levelheadsteve (Oct 27, 2011)

I think so. I just bought an XD 9 Tactical a few weeks ago. It is very accurate and has minimal recoil.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd get the new 5.25 XDM if I were looking for a big XD in 9mm. Some nice upgrades not found on the Tactical.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you're looking for a 1911 in 9mm, Springfield makes a nice full size one (or used to) in stainless. I came very close to picking one up.

I ended up going a less expensive route and got a full size Rock Island 1911 Tactical in 9mm. It shoots well and has proven to be very reliable. It's fine for my purposes and probably ending up costing me half of what the Springfield would have. 

Para makes a nice double stack, but I've read about and personally experienced FTF problems with these (using a range rental).


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The XD(M)5.25 was an upgrade of the XDM for competitive shooting. USPSA and the like require lots of shooting to be competitive and this pistol should acheive that goal. The trigger doesn't seem much better but is easy to fix. The barrel sits about 3/8 inch higher than my Glock which makes it a bit harder to control in rapid fire. I'd go with a Glock 17 longslide and put a Fulcrum trigger on it for about the same price. It'll be more shootable and last indefinitely.


----------



## jluker (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes it would be an awesome choice if u want a relible and good shooting handgun my dad has the xd9 and xd40 and my broth has a xd9 and an xd45 and all are super great gun!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The 5.25 XDm is a real doos gun. The trigger is a bit suspect. I shoot with 2 very good buddies who each own one and both are very happy! It is a good gun. It is not one of the guns I do own but I would not be unhappy if I had one.

I would like to offer a very good alternative. The EAA Witness Match Elite. It is a SA trigger like the 1911 style and the trigger is kick butt right out of the very cool case the gun comes in. It is a CZ Clone made by Tangfolio in Italy. It is a longer very very very accurate 9mm with less recoil then the SR9. I do own both so I can honestly tell you that. It is a very nice looking gun, it is not polymer however and you seem to like the poly 9's. Find one..... try the trigger, it is butter, very comprable to a 1911, really it is. It is worth looking into. I always suggest CZ SP-01 to anyone looking but the witness match elite is much closer to the 1911 in trigger and shootability.

Good Luck with what ever you end up with. it is hard to have to many guns!

As bad as the bug has bitten you, you might want to try some USPSA, you will be glad you reload because that bug eats bullets.

RCG


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

Since posting this question, I have purchased from a friend a light weight Colt Commander in 9mm. Not the long-barrel gun I had planned on getting but it is a great and accurate shooter (he had custom work done to it and it has a great trigger). I will likely sell or trade the SR9c and the Colt will be my primary carry pistol. 

Alas, the bug is never satisfied so my local favorite GS has ordered for me a Springfield 1911 loaded target 9mm in stainless. Actually, it is on backorder since none seem available right now.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You might want to consider the S&W M&P.

Here's my S&W M&P Pro 5" barrel.










This is a great competition gun.

Congrats on your new Colt.

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry double post


:smt1099


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

Don, that M&P is a great looking pistol. However, after spending more time shooting my Kimber 1911 and now the Commander, I really don't want another polymer frame pistol. My Rugers are fine pistols but I love the feel of an all-steel gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ smlranger

I sure understand that.

I too like the feel of all metal guns.

In fact my favorite shooter is a Sig P226 X5 -










Now this bugger is heavy, but is a fine shooter - it has a 5" barrel also.

Good luck with your new gun.

:smt1099


----------

